
Ask HN: If money wasn’t a problem, which Masters or PhD degree would you choose? - ahmedbaracat
And why would you choose it...
======
enonevets
Neither. No interest in obtaining a degree. If there's a topic of interest,
I'd study it without a degree. At most take relevant courses.

------
chmaynard
It depends. May I purchase the degree outright or do I actually have to do the
work?

~~~
ahmedbaracat
You have to do the work :)

